# Sig P250



## jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone shoot with one? I was just watching the video on Sig's website. I want to buy a 229 but this 250 is interesting.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> Anyone shoot with one? I was just watching the video on Sig's website. I want to buy a 229 but this 250 is interesting.




Get the HK USP!! ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't listen to him!

I've never shot the 250, so any feedback would be great. I do dig the DAK line though.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 26, 2007)

Never shot the 250 but I love my 229.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Don't listen to him!
> 
> I've never shot the 250, so any feedback would be great. I do dig the DAK line though.




LMAO!!

There wouldn't be much in the difference between the two though.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah there is.  One is a Sig Sauer, the other is not ;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yeah there is.  One is a Sig Sauer, the other is not ;)




Lol.. Have you fired a HK Boon/Jordan??


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes sir


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well have to make a seperate thread..Don't wish to hijack Jordan's Thread any Further..


----------



## jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes. I like HKs. They make great firearms.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2007)

Haven't shot one yet but it's near the top of the list for my future purchase.  I haven't found any one at any of the clubs so I can try it.  I was looking at the 229 as well and then saw the 250 and got side tracked. ;) 

lol, and don't listen to Irish I'm sure he is very intimate with that HK of his.  I know it's lonely in the barracks away from the wife but.....


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Never shot the 250 but I love my 229.



That was that rusty thing in your car right? 

I love Sigs, used a couple of HKs, didnt like them. :2c:

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/sigpt250_060707/#cont

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> Yes. I like HKs. They make great firearms.



After talking to a member of the ARW today to ask his Opinion as he would have Fired Both and I only the HK.

* He said the Sig, Without a Doubt. *although also saying the HK is an excellent piece of Kit.




gdamadg said:


> lol, and don't listen to Irish I'm sure he is very intimate with that HK of his. I know it's lonely in the barracks away from the wife but.....




Lol.. Green eyed Monster!!! LMAO!!


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2007)

This is what I want!

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=155


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> This is what I want!
> 
> http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=155




That's a nice gun.

This is what I'm seriously looking at now.  One of the first two as a good first buy, as they are cheaper and smaller in size and capacity.  I have smaller hands, so that's why I looked at the more compact pistols.  I liked the idea of the p250 for the adaptability but if I go to the range and want to shoot different sizes; I don't want to have to break down the weapon and change it around.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=33&productid=121

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=50&productid=166

Eventually I'd like to get one of these.
http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=38&productid=144


----------



## jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

www.sigforum.com

found alot of info here.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> www.sigforum.com
> 
> found alot of info here.



Thanks.


----------



## jordan (Dec 3, 2007)

so after alot of looking around on the information superhighway, I decided that I just might stick with a 229. :)


----------

